# Marbling a stone



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The photos would need to be turned and then resaved to make them orient properly. Websites still haven't caught up with the ability to take high-quality photos with phones, so they don't work well with automatically recognizing the meta data that phones and newer stuff can do on the fly I think. 


LOVE the effect - I think it looks super realistic and it's a great variant to regular granite or stone texture.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> The photos would need to be turned and then resaved to make them orient properly. Websites still haven't caught up with the ability to take high-quality photos with phones, so they don't work well with automatically recognizing the meta data that phones and newer stuff can do on the fly I think.
> 
> 
> LOVE the effect - I think it looks super realistic and it's a great variant to regular granite or stone texture.


Did that. Still uploaded sideways. I hope people can still see them okay.


----------

